# removal of big fixed table and replace by what?



## bognormike

WE bought our Hymer 544 in May, and one of the main reasons we went for it was the "lounging" layout. We've put up with the central (moveable) table, albeit with a smaller top (fitted by previous owner) than the original. It's still a nuisance, you can't really pass by easily, and you have to shuffle round alot to get on the L-shaped seating. Although the table was used as a bed base when the family used it in August, we don't use that option, so the thought was (along with several posters I've seen over the years) to take it out altogether and get either a fiamma one on a pole (!), or a folding one - either of which can be stored in the wardrobe when not in use. 
So this weekend I unscrewed things and removed the pedestal - what a transformation! Lots of room, and a hell of a weight gone :roll:  . I'll need to get a replacement carpet because the standard fitting has a big cut out where the table pedestal goes!!, but an off cut will be easy to find.

So, to replace it with what? - our old Pilote had 2 of the Fiamma style metal pole tables which were fine, but it needs a hole to be drilled out in the floor to take the fitting, so not really on? There is also the tripod style foot for this - has anybody used these, and would it be stable on a 500 x 750 top? 
The 500 x 750 is an ideal size - it gives a reasonable size for eating, and food prep, and will fit in the wardrobe for storage. 
The other option is to buy a table top and 2 folding table legs from somebody like grasshopper leisure . We had one like this in our Autocruise Starfire many moons ago, and it worked fine.

What have other people done? If anybody's gone down the tripod foot route, how stable is it? Are there any suitable ready made fold down units? Are there any other suppliers of the tops & legs?


----------



## GEMMY

Told you!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike

I know! :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mike


I would go for a folding table you can then use it outside as well
O'learys often have them for sale at the shows.



Jac


----------



## Mrplodd

O'Learys do all sorts of tables and leg arrangements 

If not try a boat chandlers, or even a camping shop!

If there are only two of you why not go for one of the offset leg ones (like are fitted in many Autotrails as an additional table?) 

Thats the one we use nearly all the time in our Cheyenne (leg is available from O'Leary's as a pal has just bought one and sourced his own top.) the large free standing table only comes out when we are "entertaining" (posh bu**ers aint we??) 

I can understand why you have removed it. A mate has Burstner and the table is simply HUGE non removeable and ALWAYS in the ***** way, if it was mine it would have been ripped out long ago, having said that I would never buy a MH with a dinette anyway :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoy

We did a very similar thing when we bought our B584 with two settee's, which we didn't want, but would have had to wait 5 months for the bar version. So I made this myself and we are very pleased with the change. Have a look at the conversion on the garage resource.
curlyboy


----------



## fatbuddha

tables in motorhomes have been one of our big bugbears as they are either too big so get in the way, or so bloody cumbersome to take down and put up. 

that's why we've just ordered a Rollerteam T-line 700 as it has a foldaway table that we can store easily when we don't want it out, and then we have more lounge legroom


----------



## Gretchibald

Replaced table for same reasons as you. Replaced with Coleman 6 in 1 table. It's actually two small well made extremely lightweight tables that can clip together with 3 variable heights and so has a multitude of uses. The only downside is that as they are obviously not fixed to anything you need to be a little bit careful not to knock against them.
About £40 as I recollect.
Here's a photo of five of us having a full roast beef dinner.


----------



## javea

Hi Mike,

I found the same problem with my 544. Simple solution, Fiamma make a base which you screw to the floor around the position of the original base, it sits on the floor so you don't need to drill. Is a little proud of the floor but not a problem. Just put the Fiamma tube into the base table on top and job done!

Had a table top made to my measurements by Rainbow Concersions, fixed the Fiamma table top to it and everything worked fine. The table travels on the drop down bed, the tube lives in clips screwed inside the wardrobe. When we stop for lunch or other meals literally two minutes to put up and take down when more room needed. Mounted the table fixture off centre so that it can be pivoted round for easier to and from access.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

Thanks everybody and especially Javea - Mike, and being as you've got the same model (!); what size is your table top? Is it stable enough on the pole? I've seen the flat mounted fittings, is it likely to get in the way if I get one? Is it this one?


----------



## kitty

We've just received today a folding table from Amazon it is very sturdy and just about the right size for two, there are 3 heights it is 'lifetime 80110 personal table' @ £19.99 .


----------



## MrsW

We have a Swift 615 which has a very good free-standing table. Might be able to get yourself one through a Swift dealer. The 615 is no longer made but I suspect they still use that table in other vans. Certainly worth a look - the table is sturdy and well-balanced in use and folds and goes in the wardrobe.


----------



## Techno100

I fitted a fiamma pole and have two tops for it
1 for two to dine
and one made from an ikea lazy Susan with the rotating bit removed , it's ideal for a few drinks


----------



## aldra

We removed ours, bought the clip on fitting and made a lightweight one to clip on, Ikea kitchen door

the original is needed to make up the extra bed, but we don't need it

can you fit the opposite receiver on to your van?

so simple now, store it on the bed or on the seat

and loads of foot room

Didn't buy another Hymer because I hated the fixed table

Aldra


----------



## javea

bognormike said:


> Thanks everybody and especially Javea - Mike, and being as you've got the same model (!); what size is your table top? Is it stable enough on the pole? I've seen the flat mounted fittings, is it likely to get in the way if I get one? Is it this one?


Hi Mike, Yes, that is the fitting and no, we don't find it gets in the way. Will pop out after dinner and measure the table.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

thanks again all; the idea of having 2 alternate table tops is interesting. Mike - the size you have will be helpful.


----------



## javea

Having now finished an excellent meal of the Spanish equivalent of ******* (a bit more spicy than the UK variety) with chips washed down with an excellent white wine I was in a good frame of mind to wander up my garden and measure the table.  

30" x 20" with the socket mounted 11" in from one end so that it can be swivelled, first of all to utilise the L shaped settee and secondly so that it can also be used by someone on the opposite settee if needed. Normally just the two of us but took son and grandsons of 17 and 10 to the Somme in June and we were quite comfortable with four of us dining.

The table is totally secure and stable when in use.

If you would like some photos pm me your email address and I will take some tomorrow. Haven't got the camera with me so will be from my iPhone.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

mike - that's very helpful, thanks. Can you send over a couple of pics? I'll sned ny email address


----------



## uncleswede

We have a sturdy folding table in our B544 which lives in between the quilt and mattress on the overcab bed when not in use (it's not convenient to store it in the wardrobe). I'm picking up the van on Wed and will measure it for you. I can imagine what a pain a fixed table would be...


----------



## alshymer

*Hymer table leg*

Hi
I had the same problem in my B694, a great table but takes up far too much room and too big for two.
I had a base plate made, the same size as the original. I then used the original bolts to secure it through the floor, then bolted to it a Fiamma base recessed into the floor.
I then bought different length poles, one for coffee table height and one for dining table height, two different size table tops and a tripod so that I could use them both outside.
The shorter pole is used outside to give a dining height or inside for coffee table height.
The only problem I find is that the pole fits so securely in the interior base plate, that it is a bit of a struggle to pull it out!!
Any ideas on this one would be appreciated.
Regards

Alshymer


----------



## Jodi1

Agree with what has been said, re tables and motorhomes. We have a U shaped lounge with a large heavy table which lived behind the drivers seat. Apart from being cumbersome, there was always a dog in the way and it was such a pain to heave up and down the van. We gave up in the end and managed to get off EBay, a caravan chest of drawers with the sliding table top. Our dining is now so easy and we've got our leg room back and the dogs happy. No help for the OP, but might help someone a U shaped lounge who may want to consider this.


----------



## Chausson

Hi Mike.

This is what I used when I removed our heavy table, I had an old table top which I chopped down to a suitable size, the base very closely fits the original table base on my van, I drilled other holes in the base plate to locate the holes in the floor.
One of the more useful jobs to have been done.

Ron


ebay item number.180986477509 I used the item at the top and the pole.
Here's another 170850403133


----------



## rocky58

Did away with my table and made lounging area.I use a overbed table I took the frame off and fitted it to the side of the wardrobe.When not in use it just folds down.It was a fiver off ebay and bought another so I could use the frame and feet with the table outside.


----------



## bognormike

thanks everybody; some novel ideas. I'm getting the bits ordered tomorrow to get the fiamma poles fitting as per javea. Hopefully put things together at the weekend, and then sort a carpet piece. Will post pics once I've completed.


----------



## carol

Mike too late for you, we bought a Lagan table leg, similar to the u shaped ones, but have never fitted it, had to get it from OZ. I hated the table, but did like the ability to lower it when typing....

Here is a link and also a utube is available. I thought it great

http://www.lenker.co.nz/table-legs-frames-xidc30867.html

I suppose I ought to eBay this as well

Carol


----------



## Gretchibald

The table from a Carthago Chic E line looks the job -- or better still get the whole van, one of the few that I would be tempted to trade up to.


----------



## bognormike

carol said:


> Mike too late for you, we bought a Lagan table leg, similar to the u shaped ones, but have never fitted it, had to get it from OZ. I hated the table, but did like the ability to lower it when typing....
> 
> Here is a link and also a utube is available. I thought it great
> 
> http://www.lenker.co.nz/table-legs-frames-xidc30867.html
> 
> I suppose I ought to eBay this as well
> 
> Carol


thanks Carol. I don't think I could fit that in the seating area, but it may well have been what a previous owner had done - on the end of the seating (at the driving end!) there are two blocks that have had something fixed there - I thought it might have been one of those swinging arm side tables.


----------



## javea

bognormike said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike too late for you, we bought a Lagan table leg, similar to the u shaped ones, but have never fitted it, had to get it from OZ. I hated the table, but did like the ability to lower it when typing....
> 
> Here is a link and also a utube is available. I thought it great
> 
> http://www.lenker.co.nz/table-legs-frames-xidc30867.html
> 
> I suppose I ought to eBay this as well
> 
> Carol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Carol. I don't think I could fit that in the seating area, but it may well have been what a previous owner had done - on the end of the seating (at the driving end!) there are two blocks that have had something fixed there - I thought it might have been one of those swinging arm side tables.
Click to expand...

If the blocks you are referring to comprise a round metal socket on the wall replicated on the front face of the settee they are there to hold a sort of guard rail that holds a small bolster type cushion. Should be similar on the other side settee.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

javea said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike too late for you, we bought a Lagan table leg, similar to the u shaped ones, but have never fitted it, had to get it from OZ. I hated the table, but did like the ability to lower it when typing....
> 
> Here is a link and also a utube is available. I thought it great
> 
> http://www.lenker.co.nz/table-legs-frames-xidc30867.html
> 
> I suppose I ought to eBay this as well
> 
> Carol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Carol. I don't think I could fit that in the seating area, but it may well have been what a previous owner had done - on the end of the seating (at the driving end!) there are two blocks that have had something fixed there - I thought it might have been one of those swinging arm side tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the blocks you are referring to comprise a round metal socket on the wall replicated on the front face of the settee they are there to hold a sort of guard rail that holds a small bolster type cushion. Should be similar on the other side settee.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

hmm, interesting! Not a metal plate, just a wooden block with screw holes in.


----------



## bognormike

after a bit of waiting for Fiamma parts and getting the time to do things, I've finally fitted the new table and carpet. Pictures below
(3713) the floor with the Fiamma "cone" screwed in place - it sticks up a little, but it's not in the main walk-thorugh. The carpet was an offcut from a local shop, trimmed to shape.
(3714) is the table in place - as per Mike's suggestion the cone fitted to the table top is offset so it can be used on the L-shaped sofa or across to the long one as well. Table top is 50 x 75 from Rainbow conversions; Fiamma pole (new lightweight aluminium with palstic ends) and cones from Premier Motorhomes (although I could have got them from Rainbow as well). The table stows away neatly in the wardrobe, with a piece of wood fitted to floor to slot into, and a turnbuckle to lock it in place at the top; the pole is on a clip behind the drivers door.

all in all it's much easier to move about in the van, and the table is easy to put up & dismantle.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Hello Mike, 

Looks great, it's nice to see what you have done with the Fiamma table leg fittings, and that they are making the use of your motorhome easier.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike

javea said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike too late for you, we bought a Lagan table leg, similar to the u shaped ones, but have never fitted it, had to get it from OZ. I hated the table, but did like the ability to lower it when typing....
> 
> Here is a link and also a utube is available. I thought it great
> 
> http://www.lenker.co.nz/table-legs-frames-xidc30867.html
> 
> I suppose I ought to eBay this as well
> 
> Carol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Carol. I don't think I could fit that in the seating area, but it may well have been what a previous owner had done - on the end of the seating (at the driving end!) there are two blocks that have had something fixed there - I thought it might have been one of those swinging arm side tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the blocks you are referring to comprise a round metal socket on the wall replicated on the front face of the settee they are there to hold a sort of guard rail that holds a small bolster type cushion. Should be similar on the other side settee.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

I've had a look at this, and checked with Chris at Premier MHs, from the drawing he got from Hymer this is exactly what used to be there - previous owner must have removed them; has anybody else with a 544 of the same vintage got them on, or removed them? :roll: :?:


----------

